# hi ladies, new iui taker



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

i am booking my initial 6 week wait consulation at hh tomorrow - just wondered if there were any success stories heard of for women early 40's having had iui? just wondered.......as i personally don't think it will help me (i am 42) but will give it a pop anyway. cheers jox


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Jo

Sorry I cant really answer your question as I am not the same age - I'm almost 36.  Just wanted to wish you luck really.

Hope it goes well, lots of luck

Jane xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi kelway cant really answer your question but wanted to wish u loads of luck

Kate xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had IUI at 39 & it worked for me!


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

prof' waffle - thanks for letting me know - did you have med's ie clomid with that? i have just booked my initial consultation - they charge £630 for the procedure PLUS meds.....they haven't called me back yet to tell me roughly how much meds cost assuming i have some which i guess i will. cheers. jo


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I did my IUI privately so I had letrazole instead of clomid & puregon jabs to stimulate follicle production. There are less side effects with letrazole than clomid but it's not licensed for use on the NHS as a fertility drug (it's used to breast cancer treatment as an anti oestrogen & as a by product stimulates follicle growth).

I think for the 1st IUI it was about £1000 including the drugs & the 2nd one was nearer £1500.

Whereabouts are you having yours done

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hon  

xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Kelway

Hi ya.

I'm sure it's worth having a couple of attempts at IUI.  I've literally just started my 1st IUI attempt.  I'm at a private hospital & am paying £600 - which includes all scans, insemination & then a pregnancy scan (fingers crossed) or a post treatment where to go next chat.  I'm on clomid to produce more eggs & paid £6.50 for this prescription.

I have decided to have the trigger injection to make me ovulate but i don't yet know how much this is.  But decided i didn't want to risk ovulating early or missing it!

From what i've read on here IUI seems to be between £500-900 ex meds. 

Good luck.

jen
x


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi jen and prof waff,
i am having it done at holly house in essex assuming everything is in order ie they may take one look at my insides whilst having a scan and think 'shes got no chance'. put it this way my initial consultation has been booked for 2nd may, quite excited although not really sure why, would be more excited if i was alot younger and didn't think my eggs had 'gone orf'! i have heard that when you are old like moi the outer of the egg is more likely to be hard thus rendering it impossible for the sperm to nibble through, this was my friends case so she had ivf and now has a little girl (she is the same age as me, 42 although she had her little girl at 40). big love joxx bests of luck to you two too


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kelway!

Good Luck with IUI. Come and join us http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84748.180

Love Saila xxx


----------

